# Poor Rating For No Apparent Reason



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I have done this for a short while and im finding most of these folks are vindictive or uneducated about the rating system. Its really easy to have your rating go down forget about the rating ever going back up. Don't waste your money on mints or water for these deucebags.

Uber sure as hell doesn't care. Its about getting riders and money for them. Im going to deactivate my account soon.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

A T said:


> I have done this for a short while and im finding most of these folks are vindictive or uneducated about the rating system. Its really easy to have your rating go down forget about the rating ever going back up. Don't waste your money on mints or water for these deucebags.
> 
> Uber sure as hell doesn't care. Its about getting riders and money for them. Im going to deactivate my account soon.


Don't get me wrong uber select is providing me great money to supplement my 9 to 5 job. 2800-4000 per month before taxes is really helpful. It just pisses me off when a small minority of passengers ding your rating and then don't even have the guts to say why. I would say 95% or more of passengers are fair. It's the small group that are haters that makes me not wanna spend a dime and buy waters or anything. I just wonder if my rating would be 4.92 without the waters.

I see guys on here complain sometimes that passengers are prejudice against certain ethnicities. That doesn't surprise me. Yesterday on Lyft premier I was the only driver in the area and the lady cancelled 6 times as soon as I accepted. I kept accepting the request because i wasn't gonna hurt my acceptance rating cuz even with my 5.0 rating on Lyft I wasn't good enough for the pax. Hopefully she ended up walking to her destination or getting a cab! Lol!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> Don't get me wrong uber select is providing me great money to supplement my 9 to 5 job. 2800-4000 per month before taxes is really helpful. It just pisses me off when a small minority of passengers ding your rating and then don't even have the guts to say why. I would say 95% or more of passengers are fair. It's the small group that are haters that makes me not wanna spend a dime and buy waters or anything. I just wonder if my rating would be 4.92 without the waters.
> 
> I see guys on here complain sometimes that passengers are prejudice against certain ethnicities. That doesn't surprise me. Yesterday on Lyft premier I was the only driver in the area and the lady cancelled 6 times as soon as I accepted. I kept accepting the request because i wasn't gonna hurt my acceptance rating cuz even with my 5.0 rating on Lyft I wasn't good enough for the pax. Hopefully she ended up walking to her destination or getting a cab! Lol!


Im not sure if I would agree with 95% of the people being fare but then again I don't exactly live in a city full of happiness and prosperity.


----------



## Tommy San (Jun 9, 2016)

Why on earth would you provide Fiji water? Why provide any water? Do pax tip you any better? Don't waste your money.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought I was committing crime with spring water . You are giving out Fiji


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lvesq1906 said:


> I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


Uber Reward !


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

on the 'x' platform, i've noticed that many people rate their 'feelings', rather than the job that the Uber Driver did for them.

I've provided some of my best rides and service, only to receive 1 star for things like_ 'Surge'_, or_ 'Pickup ETA'._


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> on the 'x' platform, i've noticed that many people rate their 'feelings', rather than the job that the Uber Driver did for them.
> 
> I've provided some of my best rides and service, only to receive 1 star for things like_ 'Surge'_, or_ 'Pickup ETA'._


Most of the riders in my area would go into McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.

Pretty much screwed from the word go. Uber will tell you it doesn't matter. Well if it didnt matter why do we still have the ratings system?


----------



## ChesterCountyUber (Jun 17, 2016)

Margins on this job are razor thin, you're eating into them by offering water, etc... Don't worry so much about the ratings. I've gotten to the point where I'm about to lose the aux cord too, way too much bad music being blasted during longer drives.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> on the 'x' platform, i've noticed that many people rate their 'feelings', rather than the job that the Uber Driver did for them.
> 
> I've provided some of my best rides and service, only to receive 1 star for things like_ 'Surge'_, or_ 'Pickup ETA'._


Yes, people don't always think about what they'e even rating. I've seen people leave bad online reviews for say a video game because the seller didn't ship it on time, or bad reviews for the seller because they didn't like the game.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Yes, people don't always think about what they'e even rating. I've seen people leave bad online reviews for say a video game because the seller didn't ship it on time, or bad reviews for the seller because they didn't like the game.


Ah the joys working with the public.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

If you have over 4.9 and are worried about your rating, you are being an idiot.

Uber doesn't pay a 4.9 driver any more than a 4.7 driver.

As long as you are consistently above 4.7 there is nothing to worry about.

If I drove daytime I'd have higher ratings. If I didn't pick up low rated pax on high surge I'd have higher ratings. I'd rather bring home $300 and a 4.75 on Saturday night than $150 and a 4.95 on Monday afternoon.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> If you have over 4.9 and are worried about your rating, you are being an idiot.


Say what you want but ratings matter. If they didn't uber wouldn't use them and pax wouldn't comment on them like they do. Yes there is a difference between a 4.7 and a 4.9 but you can think what you want. If having a 4.9 gets me 1 extra tip because of the perception that I'm a great driver, then a high rating helps.

I often have the app on when I'm sitting at home. If having a higher rating prevents a pax from cancelling the requests because they don't immediately see me heading to pick them up cuz I'm putting on my shoes/clothes and walking to my underground garage, then a higher rating helps. Basically if having a 4.9 makes me $1 more than having a 4.7 then it's legit for me to be concerned. It's funny it's usually the people who don't have the highest ratings who say people are being an idiot for being concerned about ratings... all good tho. You don't have to worry about ratings, but I will.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

unPat said:


> I thought I was committing crime with spring water . You are giving out Fiji


As I do the math and realize I may be blowing 70 bucks a week on Fiji water, this practice is likely coming to an end this month... still gonna strive for all 5 star rides but the oohs and aahs from the Manhattan beach, Beverly Hills and W Hollywood crowd when they see their favorite water is not worth the expense to me.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Even if you really do get tips based on your rating (which you don't), you don't get enough tips to even pay for Fiji water, much less to make up for the larger amount I earn by driving surge hours. Surge fares and drunk people give lower ratings, but I only drive when it pays the most.

My rating fluctuates between 4.76 and 4.82 and it all shows as 4.8 to the passenger. There is no benefit whatsoever in having 4.9 versus 4.8.

You are welcome to think so if it elongates your mental penis. I drive for money, not the approval of the entitled.

Fiji water, LMAO.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> Even if you really do get tips based on your rating (which you don't), you don't get enough tips to even pay for Fiji water, much less to make up for the larger amount I earn by driving surge hours. Surge fares and drunk people give lower ratings, but I only drive when it pays the most.
> 
> My rating fluctuates between 4.76 and 4.82 and it all shows as 4.8 to the passenger. There is no benefit whatsoever in having 4.9 versus 4.8.
> 
> ...


Men lie, women lie, numbers don't... you do things your way and I'll do things mine. Not to brag at all but I do uber selectt and Lyft premier part time and weekends after getting off a 6 figure job and still get at least 4k per month, Fiji water and all!


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

If I had a six figure job I wouldn't know this website existed. I would be out spending that money, not driving entitled dicks around in my expensive car. I truly don't get it.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> If I had a six figure job I wouldn't know this website existed. I would be out spending that money, not driving entitled dicks around in my expensive car. I truly don't get it.


You'd be surprised how many people in expensive cities like LA make 100k or 120k and drive uber select in their "expensive cars" and aren't just out "spending that money". Your comments about significace of ratings, who should or shouldn't drive uber, who should know about and use this forum, suggest to me that either D.C. is a a totally different world than LA or that you simply don't get it because of lack of exposure. What don't you get about someone using their free time to bring in 4K + of income a month? Either way, we are here to share advice to make more money doing uber so let's shift the focus back to that. You are correct, providing Fiji water or anything else free to pax can heavily cut into earnings. Duly noted.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

If I had a six-figure job and was already making $10k per month then $4k additional would mean a lot less to me than the time to enjoy the $10k. With that primary income, I wouldn't need or want Uber in any city. 

Of course it's entirely possible to want a house and car (etc etc) that are out of reach even on a salary that is more than twice the average household income. If you choose to drive Uber in order to have those things rather than live a less upscale but very comfortable life with lots of free time, that's your decision. I don't get it, would never make the same choice, but your life is your own.

Just don't expect most Uber drivers to be sympathetic.

Most people reading these forums are not wealthy people like you who want to increase their luxury level, they are driving for Uber because they need the money to survive. They are reading ratings threads because they fear their income being cut off, making it difficult to feed their families; or because they are experienced, remember how helpful these forums were at the start and are looking for opportunities to help someone who needs it. Surely you can see why your first-world problems seem awfully insignificant to those of us who actually need the money, and posting complaints about your 4.9 rating being too low reads like narcissism?


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> If I had a six-figure job and was already making $10k per month then $4k additional would mean a lot less to me than the time to enjoy the $10k. With that primary income, I wouldn't need or want Uber in any city.
> 
> Of course it's entirely possible to want a house and car (etc etc) that are out of reach even on a salary that is more than twice the average household income. If you choose to drive Uber in order to have those things rather than live a less upscale but very comfortable life with lots of free time, that's your decision. I don't get it, would never make the same choice, but your life is your own.
> 
> ...


I respect your reply and it puts your point of view in better perspective. However you don't know people's individual situations. You don't know if someone has 100k in college and law school debt. Furthermore, if someone wants to use uber to live a luxury lifestyle that is their perogative. Based on your response I acknowledge my first world problems may come off as insensitive to uber x drivers. That was never my intention. But remember that uber has several platforms: x, xl, select, black and lux. This forum is for everyone... it's true that some select, black or lux drivers don't need uber income to "survive" but that doesn't make their concerns about ratings, etc., trivial.

I tell my pax all the time that uber is really treating uber x drivers unfairly with the fares received. I do feel bad about it and hope it changes. I can see how you or other uber x drivers (who depend heavily on the earnings) may see my concerns about ratings and Fiji water and laugh. Everyone's situation is different but like i said thx for putting your position in better perspective with your post.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

And thank you for considering my perspective.

I did say that choosing to do Uber Select to live a luxury lifestyle is your choice. I'd question whether it's a luxury lifestyle with no free time, and would never choose to work a second job in order to have a fancier car, but again your choice is not mine.

I totally see your point about law school debt. I didn't consider that. It's entirely possible a lawyer with heavy debt might actually need the second job, sad as that is.

I also didn't consider that when your clientele is ordering Select they expect a limousine experience and if you don't have a 4.9 they may think they aren't getting what they are paying for. A different variety of entitled prick.

There's probably a forum here for Select/Black drivers. If there isn't there should be.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

I strive for excellence in all I do and so maybe that's why Im concerned about ratings. And not to play the race card but the reality at least for me is that I'm a youngish African American male picking up actual wealthy folks at nighttime who live in the richest areas of Southern California. So this also plays a little part in me trying to keep my rating above 4.9. Trust me people who may have prejudices or who stereotype are definitely less likely to hit cancel at 2am when they see that 4.9 rating as opposed to a 4.6.

I know the above is true because I also do Lyft premier. I only have a rating of 4.65 on Lyft because it's so slow and I've only given 20 lifetime rides. Lyft passengers cancel on me all the time. Perhaps it's for other reasons but maybe it's the rating. I have a 4.92 on uber and it's rare for a pax to cancel on me. Maybe I need to knock out like 10 good basic Lyft rides and get the rating up...


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I strongly suspect white pax are probably harder ratings-wise on minority drivers, and I'm duly impressed. In fact, this could be opening a big can of worms, but Lyft puts the driver's photo on the app, and I wonder if that affects your cancellations?

There's no way to study it since Uber will never release this kind of data, but I would bet heavily that the drivers with the highest ratings are good looking white males between 21 and 40. Girls want them, guys want to be them, it's the image our culture associates with competence. 

Being a middle aged white woman works to my advantage in that virtually nobody gives me any trouble in the car, and it's not a big negative for any group, but I do believe some pax rate women lower unconsciously.

Any such study would have to factor in the time of day a person drives. Drunks and those paying surge rates I'm sure rate lower on average.

The data collected by Uber and Lyft could be the basis for thousands of social science projects if it were accessible.

Anyway, I'm off to work at my other crappy job, inspecting houses. Have a good day.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> I strongly suspect white pax are probably harder ratings-wise on minority drivers, and I'm duly impressed. In fact, this could be opening a big can of worms, but Lyft puts the driver's photo on the app, and I wonder if that affects your cancellations?
> 
> There's no way to study it since Uber will never release this kind of data, but I would bet heavily that the drivers with the highest ratings are good looking white males between 21 and 40. Girls want them, guys want to be them, it's the image our culture associates with competence.
> 
> ...


Agree with all your points. Only small correction is that uber pax see driver picture just like on Lyft. Also, I would say that 95% of my pax on uber are white and they have been great but then again I give out free Fijis so who knows if they like me or just the water. Lol! You have a great day as well!


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> As I do the math and realize I may be blowing 70 bucks a week on Fiji water, this practice is likely coming to an end this month... still gonna strive for all 5 star rides but the oohs and aahs from the Manhattan beach, Beverly Hills and W Hollywood crowd when they see their favorite water is not worth the expense to me.


I use cheap grocery store water not Fiji and my rating is 4.84 never had a complaint. Sometimes I use quarter juices to be different, they love it.

Don't forget to hide it from your pool customers.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

Get used to getting dinged, unless you mention to them 5 stars.

I drive Select as well, and just today I gave only one ride. She made everything seem great, then I check my ratings and I dropped .01 after dropping .03 over the last couple weeks. I have 32 non 5 stars now in almost 500 trips, about half rated. My car is super clean, great condition, smells fantastic, and I am very professional. I personally think people just expect Mc Jagger to pop out of my headrest, and if he doesn't I get 4 stars. 

You are good my friend, your rating is high. I am now about to break back into the 4.7s if this doesn't change. I have changed nothing about my car or driving, yet lately I have been bombarded by non 5 stars.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


Some people think a 3* is an average trip, 4* is a good trip, and 5* is a free ********. Maybe if you gave out free blow jobs.......


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

Also, did you really get 250 Select rides in a month?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wtf with the black women. Picked up 5 in the storm with Shit rating and my rating went down to 4.82 from 4.98.It was for lyft . 

When the f*** will people appreciate good service .


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


Buddy they are just haters. Do not worry , just keep the seat of your car clean, and make your car smell nice inside.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Srry not trying to be a racist. But I treat every passenger equal regardless of race. But I gave 5 ride and got horrible ratings . Just don't get it why people behave the way they do .


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I've been driving Select for about a month in LA. 250 total rides, 4.92 rating out of 175 rated rides. I provide passengers with Fiji water (cost me about $1 per bottle) and a phone charger. For the most part passengers are great. However, 9 people have not rated me 5 stars and it happened again today apparently. Interesting because my 3 rides today have gone well and all the water was taken. When I don't get 5 stars it makes me really regret giving out anything for free. I don't think I'm perfect so maybe I don't deserve 5 stars everytime but I find it interesting that no one who has given me less than 5 stars has left a comment or complaint while I do have 10 5 star comments. I think some people are just haters no matter what and will give a bad rating for no reason because it's anonymous. Pretty sure nothing went wrong and they don't leave a comment because they figure it will be linked to their name...


Get rid of the figi water. I had it in my car for the first 700 rides and couldn't budge above a 4.8, I got rid of it and now I'm at a study 4.95. People think you're trying to hard and purposely rate low. Yup some people are DB's


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Get rid of the figi water. I had it in my car for the first 700 rides and couldn't budge above a 4.8, I got rid of it and now I'm at a study 4.95. People think you're trying to hard and purposely rate low. Yup some people are DB's


Funny you say that... we were discussing this in LA/OC forum earlier in week. Yeah ditched the fiji water like 3 weeks ago and went from 4.91 to 4.93 and am saving all that money. Yeah some pax thought it was a good touch but it made zero financial sense to do it (as some members here told me). You got airlines giving pax water and peanuts for 5 hr flights that cost 400 bucks and here we are giving Fiji water for 10 min rides and 10-20 buck fares. lol!


----------

